# AGOT - Winter is Coming - Solo



## Widowmaker (Aug 28, 2005)

This page is for the intention of my players and I to “sit down” and see what type of campaign the players wish to play. I am up for anything.

The game is based on a series of books called “A song of Ice and Fire.”  The first book is called “A Game of Thrones” (AGOT). Here is a brief background on the setting – Yes I know this information IS NOT 100% accurate it has been abbreviated for speed and space purposes:


The Seven Kingdoms (aka Westros)

It is a land where summers can last decades and winters a lifetime, winter is returning. 

About 300 years ago the Aegon “the Conqueror” Targaryen landed on Westros. At that time Westros was seven independent kingdoms fighting each other. The seven kingdoms (and the respective noble house) are the Kingdom of the Reach (Tyrell), Kingdom of Dorne (Martell), Kingdom of the Storm (Baratheon), Kingdom of the Mountain and Vale (Arryn), Kingdom of the Isles (Greyjoy), Kingdom of the River (Tully), and Kingdom of the North (Stark). Aegon landed and conquered the kingdoms. He placed himself as King of the Seven Kingdoms. Where Aegon landed was built the capital city, King’s Landing.

Fast forward about 280 years. In Targaryen tradition the brother and sister marry. But due to inbreeding King Aerys II is the last Targaryen King. Many of the noble lords are upset and angered by Aerys II rule. Events occur and a rebellion occurs. Robert Baratheon is the leader of the rebellion and strongest of the warlords claims the Throne.

Fast forward about 20 years – this is where the game takes place.

Gameplay
The game is a modified version of the d20 system.

Here is what the book says are three possible settings/party styles of play.

• The Noble House Game — you and your fellow players portray the various members of one of the noble houses. This can range from the actual family members to heads of the household staff, such as the captain of the guard, the house maester (healers/advisors), the family’s septon (holymen/holywomen), or even the master of horses. An example of this type of game from the books would involve playing members of House Stark moving to the royal court in King’s Landing.

• A Game of Thrones — the players take the roles of influential members of Westeros’s ruling class. High-ranking septons, influential nobles and similar ilk plot and scheme and
seek to put their own representatives into places of power. This style seeks to capture the Machiavellian orchestrations of Cersei, Varys, Littlefinger and others for power over the throne of the Seven Kingdoms.

• The Band of Heroes Game — a mixed band of heroes set out to battle a common foe,
and in the process gain renown, wealth and experience. This could vary from a band of
sellswords (mercenaries) plying their trade among the Free Cities (not in Westros), to brothers of the Night’s Watch (defenders on the wall) battling wildlings and terrors beyond the Wall.

Here are few ideas for characters along these lines of play based on the games character classes.

Artisan
Younger Child of the Lord (Noble House)
Diplomat (Game of Thrones)
Travelling Performer (Band of Heroes)

Godsworn
House Septon (Noble House)
Official of the Faith (Game of Thrones)
Wandering Servant of the People (Band of
Heroes)

Hunter
House Woodsman (Noble House)
Master of the Hunt (Game of Thrones)
Poacher (Band of Heroes)

Knave
House Agent (Noble House)
Spymaster (Game of Thrones)
Thief (Band of Heroes Game)

Man-at-arms
House Soldier (Noble House)
Knight (Game of Thrones)
Sellswords (Band of Heroes)

Maester
Student of the Citadel (Noble House)
House Maester (Game of Thrones)
Fallen Maester (Band of Heroes)

Noble
Heir to the House (Noble House)
Lord on the Small Council (Game of
Thrones)
Baseborn Outcast (Band of Heroes)

Raider
Captive Wildling (Noble House)
Dothraki Khal (Game of Thrones)
Clan Marauder (Band of Heroes)

Just as a side note this is a rare game where the players can play powerful characters. Ie you can play nobles, kings, and decision makers – just something to keep in mind.


Another option is for the players to make a noble house.

Another option is for the players to play in another timeframe. Ie the rebellion or earlier in the Golden Age of the Seven Kingdoms.

Another option is for the players to insert themselves into the novels and rewrite them and they see fit.


Well I am done ranting and raving. If there is anything you would like to add or say please say so.


----------



## Starman (Aug 30, 2005)

My dream campaign would be to play some of the major characters from the novels in an "alternate history" type campaign where some event turned out differently from the books and then we played out the ramifications. However, everyone would have to be very familiar with the books and this would probably be the most complicated campaign. 

Playing in the past might be an option, say during the Blackfyre rebellion, or even back farther when the Targaryens first came to Westeros and fought their wars of dominance. 

I don't know. There's lots of ways to go.


----------



## Starman (Sep 1, 2005)

The more I think about it, the more playing a campaign set in the past appeals to me. It avoids many of the problems inherent in trying to run a campaign set in the current period and it's not like there aren't enough interesting periods. 

As I mentioned previously, we could play during the Targaryen conquest of Westeros, or during the Blackfyre rebellion. Another possibility is to play during Robert's Rebellion. We could also just pick some other time and play, say during the reign of Aegon IV (I think he's mentioned as being one of the most cruel and depraved Targaryen kings which could be interesting).


----------



## Sargon the Kassadian (Sep 2, 2005)

I haven't read the books, does that count me out?


----------



## Starman (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry, Sargon, but we're not recruiting right now.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 3, 2005)

I like the idea of playing during the Blackfyre Rebellion. It allows the players the most options. First, the players on not restricted by the novels, there is very little written about this time. Most of what is written is brief and not very detailed. Second, the players can still play some of the houses that are very restricted in later times, Targaryen for example.
And third, the players can make there own destiny and history on the Kingdom. 

Here is a brief history of the Blackfyre Rebellion.

King Aegon IV, however, best known as Aegon the Unworthy, left the realm in a legacy of turmoil. The father of many bastards, he legitimised them on his death bed. He placed his eldest bastard son Daemon above the rest and gave him the sword Blackfyre, the ancestral Valyrian weapon of the Targaryen kings. Daemon took the last name of Blackfyre after the sword. 

It was King Aegon’s son Daeron who succeeded Aegon IV, however, 184 years after Aegon’s Conquest. His claim was based on his legitimacy, although some rumoured that he was in fact the son of Aegon’s brother, Prince Aemon the Dragonknight. He became known as Daeron the Good due to his wise rule. In the 12th year of Daeron’s reign, however, Daemon Blackfyre rebelled. Half the realm followed the black dragon of Daemon’s banner.

At the Redgrass Field, a pitched battle took place to determine who would hold the Iron Throne. During the course of that battle, Daemon Blackfyre and his two eldest sons were slain. His remaining sons and his half-brother Bittersteel, another of Aegon’s legitimised bastards, fled to the Free Cities. They and their descendants were to trouble the Seven Kingdoms for generations until the death of the last Blackfyre Pretender, Maelys the Monstrous, during the War of the Ninepenny Kings in the reign of King Aegon V.


----------



## Starman (Sep 3, 2005)

I think a campaign during this period would be a lot of fun. The question now is, what type of campaign would we want to play? Band of heroes? Noble houses? Either way, I would lean toward playing a Stark or a Targaryen.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 3, 2005)

If you need any alternate, sign me up. 

PS: Where did you do the recruiting? In another thread?


----------



## Starman (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry, LL, we're not recruiting right now.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 9, 2005)

Since none of the other players are chipping in, here is what I am thinking. I would like to see a noble house campaign.  I have been working on the details for the Blackfyre Rebellion. 

Players would be 5th level. No ECL. I can work anything into the campaign. 

One thing the players have to decide or at least think about is what side of the rebellion are they going to side. Either Targaryen or Blackfyre. I don't want the players to be fighting with each other. Unless this is the type of campaign they want to play. It would see more enjoyable if everyone would work together, rather than fighting each other.


----------



## Starman (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to play a Stark, so I guess that would put us on the side of the rebels, which is fine with me. I think I would prefer we were all on the same side, as well. I think it would be a lot more difficult (and could easily self-destruct) if we started out on different sides. Of course, one never knows what paths the characters will take in game.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds good, Starman. At least I can start planning things. I have changed a few of the bannerhouses again, nothing major. I will post that here in a few hours. 

Do you have any background/character ideas? Noble? Knight? I know I had mentioned that there are some named characters in the house, but that can be easily changed. Anything would help.   

Have you talked to Conan about the game? You said something about a Baratheon. That is not a problem. It can be worked out pretty easily depending on his history.

I have been working on the details for character creation. Ability scores will be point buy with 30 points. I know it recommends 24 or 28, but I have a reason, later in the game it will become apperant.

As for the same side, yeah when the game starts its a free far all. I was thinking about things a little more and a lot more options appeared that I never thought of before. One for example is the Starks declaring independence like Robb does in the novels. 

If you have any other questions let me know?


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are the major families and current leaders of families. Some are known some are made up. Alot of this is still in the works but should give the players a feel for the world at the time. 

Loyalist favor King Daeron II. Rebels favor Deamon Blackfyre. The amount of support is variable. Some may be die hard fanatic's while others give support but are in namesake only. 

Year 194 
King Daeron II has ruled for 10 years

King Daeron II

Crown Prince Daemon Blackfyre
-Aegon (Twin Sons)
-Aemon (Twin Sons) 	
-Aenys
-Aerys

Rhaenya Targaryen
Visenyra Targaryen
Naeyra Targaryen

Small Council
Hand of the King - Lord Cedric Butterwell - (Tyrell)
Grand Maester    - Grand Maester Hareth - (Neutral)
Lord Commander of the Kingsguard - Ser Ryen Corrington -(Baretheon)
Master of Ships - Lord Allister Redwyne - (Tyrell)
Master of Laws - Crown Prince Daemon Blackfyre
Master of Coins - Lord Cleos Cetigar - (Targaryen)
Master of Whispers	 - Lord Arthur Brune -(Targaryen)

Kingsguard
Lord Commander of the Kingsguard- Ser Ryen Corrington - (Baretheon)
Ser Gwayne Corby - (Arryn)
Ser Cley Manderly - (Stark)
Ser Vyman Velaryon - (Targeryen)
Ser Raymun Ryger - (Tully)
Ser Bale Rosby - (Targeryen)	                                                   
Ser Rac Hewitt - (Tyrell)

Wardens of the Kingdom
Warden of the North -Lord William Stark
Warden of the South - Lord Leo Tyrell
Warden of the East - Lord Robert Arryn
Warden of the West - Lord Edric Tully

Greater Families
Stark - Lord William Stark
-Ser Artos Stark (1st Son)

Lannister	- Lord Damon Lannister “Grey Lion”
- Ser Tybolt Lannister (1st Son)
-Tya Lannister

Tully - Lord Edric Tully

Martell -  Lord Mandon Martell

Tyrell - Lord Leo Tyrell

Baratheon - Lord Alesander Baratheon
-Ser Gowen Baratheon (3rd Son)

Arryn - Lord Robert Arryn

Greyjoy - Lord Theomar Greyjoy


Families and Bannerhouses

*Targaryen’s of King’s Landing* -Loyalist
Blount - Loyalist
Brunes of Brunehollow - Loyalists
Chelsted- Rebel
Farring - Rebel
Hayford - Loyalist
Kettleblack - Rebel
Rosby’s of Rosby - Loyalist
Rykker’s of Duskendale - Rebel
Staunton’s of Rook’s Rest - Rebel
Stokeworth’s of Stokeworth - Loyalist	
Bar Emmon’s of Sharp Point - Loyalist
Celtigar’s of Claw Isle - Loyalist
Massey’s of Stone Dance - Loyalist
Velaryons of Driftmark - Rebel

*Stark’s of Winterfell* - Rebel
Bolton’s of Dreadfort- Loyalist
Cerwyn’s of Castle Cerwyn -	Rebel
Flint’s of Widow Watch - Loyalist
Glover’s of Deepwood Motte - Rebel	
Hornwood’s of Hornwood - Rebel
Karstark’s of Karhold - Rebel
Manderly’s of White Harbor - Loyalist
Mormont’s of Bear Island - Rebel
Talhart’s of Tohhen’s Square - Rebel
Umber’s of Last Hearth - Rebel
House Wull - Rebel
House of Skagos -	Rebel
Reed’s of Greywater Watch - Rebel

*Greyjoy’s of Pyke* - Neutral
Blacktyde’s of Blacktyde - Neutral	
Botley’s of Lordsport - Neutral	
Farwynd’s of Great Wyk - Neutral		
Goodbrother’s of Great Wyk - Neutral	
Harlaw’s of Ten Towers - Neutral	
Merlyn’s of Pebbleton - Neutral	
Myres of Harlaw - Neutral	
Orkwoods of Orkmont - Neutral	
Stonetrees of Harlaw - Neutral	
Volmark’s of Harlaw - Neutral	
Wynches of Iron Holt - Neutral	

*Tully’s of Riverrun * - Loyalist
Blackwoods of Raventree Hall - Loyalist
Brackens of Stone Hedge - Rebel
Frey’s of the Twins	- Rebel
 - Haigh’s	 - Rebel
Mallister’s of Seagard - Rebel
Paeges - Rebel
Ryger’s of Willow Wood - Loyalist
 -Vance’s of Atranta - Loyalist
Smallwoods’ of Acorn Hill - Loyalist
Vance’s of Wayfarer’s Rest - Loyalist
- Darry’s of Darry - Loyalist
- Piper’s of Pinkmaiden - Loyalist
- Whent’s of Harrnehal - Loyalist

*Arryn’s of the Eyrie* - Loyalist
Baelishes of the Fingers - Loyalist
Belmores of Strongsong - Loyalist
Borrell’s of Sweetsister - Rebel
Corbay’s of Heart’s Home - Loyalist
Egens - Rebel
Grafton’s of Gulltown - Loyalist
Hunter’s of Longbow Hall - Loyalist
Moores - Rebel
Redfort’s of Redfort - Rebel
Royces of Runestone - Loyalist
Templeton’s of Ninestars - Loyalist
Waynwood’s of Ironoaks - Loyalist
- Hardyng’s - Loyalist

*Lannister’s of Casterly Rock* - Loyalist
Braxes of Hornvale - Loyalist
Brooms - Rebel
Cleagnes	- Loyalist
Crakehall’s of Crakehall - Loyalsit
Lefford’s of the Golden Tooth - Loyalist
Lorches - Rebel
Lydden’s of Deep Den - Loyalist
Marbrand’s of Ashmark - Loyalist
Paynes - Rebel
Prester’s of Feastfires - Loyalist
Renye’s of Castamere - Loyalist
Serret’s of Silverhill - Loyalist
Swyft’s of Cornfield - Loyalist
Tarbeck’s of Tarbeck Hill - Loyalist/Rebel
Westling’s of the Crag - Loyalist

*Tyrell’s of Highgarden* - Loyalist/Rebel
Ashford’s of Ashford - Loyalist/Rebel
Beesbury’s of Honeybolt - Rebel
Caswell’s of Bitterbridge - Loyalist/Rebel
Costanyes of Three Towers - Loyalist
Crane’s of Red Lake - Rebel
Florent’s of Brightwater Keep - Loyalist/Rebel
Fossoway’s of Cider Hill - Loyalist/Rebel
Hewett’s of Oakenshield - Loyalist/Rebel
Hightower’s of Hightower - Loyalist/Rebel
Inchfield’s - Rebel
Mullendores of Upland - Rebel
Oakheart’s of Old Oak - Loyalist/Rebel
Osgrey’s of Standfast - Rebel
Peakes - 	Rebel
Redwynes of the Arbor - Loyalist	
Rowan’s of Goldengrove - Rebel
Serry’s of Southshield - Rebel
Tarly’s of Horn Hill - Loyalist/Rebel
Wyther’s	- Rebel
Webber’s	- Loyalist

Bloodraven - Loyalist
Butterwell - Loyalist/Rebel
Pennytree - Loyalist


*Baratheon’s of the Stormland*  - Loyalist
Buckler’s of Bronzegate - Loyalist	
Cafferens’s of Fawntown - Loyalist
Caron’s of Nightsong - Rebel
Connington’s of Griffin’s Roost - Loyalist
Dondarrion’s of Blackhaven - Loyalist
Errol’s of Haystack Hill - Loyalist
Estermont’s of Greenstone - Loyalist
Grandison’s of Grandview - Loyalist
Hasty’s - Rebel
Horpes - 	Rebel
Lonmouth’s - Rebel
Morrigen’s of Crow Nest - Loyalist
Penroses of Parchment - Loyalist
Sunglasses of Sweetport Sound - Loyalist
Selmy’s of Harvest Hill - Loyalist
Swann’s of Stonehelm - Loyalist
Tarth’s of Evenfall Hall - Loyalist
Trant’s of Gallowsgrey - Rebel
Wensington’s - Rebel
Wyldes of Rain House - Loyalist 

Lothston’s - Rebel

*Martell’s of Sunspear*-	Neutral (All Bannerhouses) 
Allyrion’s of Godsgrace
Blackmont’s of Blackmont
Dalt’s of Lemonwood
Dayne’s of Starfall
Fowler’s of Skyreach
Gargalen’s of Salt Shore
Mandywood’s of Kingsgrave
Qorgyles of Sandstone
Santagar’s of Spottswood
Toland’s of Ghost Hill
Uller’s of Hellbolt
Wyl’s of the Boneway		
Yronwood’s of Yronwood


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 17, 2005)

Here is a link to the game.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2659625#post2659625


----------



## Starman (Nov 2, 2005)

How many men did I bring with me to this tourney?


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 2, 2005)

I figure you have about 50 guards and about 15 servants. 

Not all of the servants are your typical ones, this includes people to take care of cooking, horses, armor and arms.

Only a few of the guards are horseman. Most can ride a horse, just not into battle.


----------



## Starman (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 10, 2005)

How are things going so far? Any recommendations, suggestions, gripes, compalints or anything like that?


----------



## Ibram Gaunt (Dec 10, 2005)

I read that you are not recruiting but I would like to throw myself up as an alternate or replacement later down the road.

I'm well read into the novels, and a huge fan.  Plus I have AGOT d20.


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Ibram, I will keep you in mind. Right now I am not recruiting.


----------



## Starman (Dec 28, 2005)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> How are things going so far? Any recommendations, suggestions, gripes, compalints or anything like that?




I guess I never did answer your question. 

Everything has been good so far. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 10, 2006)

I was looking over your character once again. In the current setting where politics, diplomacy, and other social skills are more role played, rather than roll played. I am taking into consideration your skill level in these areas. 

I am not making rolls becuase I don't feel they are appropriate. I don't want you to feel that you wasted skill points in areas and are not seeing any results.

I take into effect the wording of your reply/answers, the tone you set with the reply, and your characters skill level. From there I determine the results of the Charisma based skills. 

If this is problem please let me know. 

From the last post you can see I made a roll, I think the first in this game. The more physical skills I will start to do that and show you the results. Before I was just using the above guidelines and may have been cheating you out of luck. 

While it is possible to have bad luck. On a spot check you can miss something, there is to much to take in. But when it comes to the social situations, i doubt you are going to purposely make a social mistake.


----------



## Starman (May 10, 2006)

Hmmm....it's a tough call. I think the best way to handle it most of the time, is probably as you have done, just looking at my skill levels and taking those into consideration (basically taking 10 all of the time). However, in very tense situations (say when I am in front of the king) I can see a roll being appropriate. In a situation like that, I am very nervous or tense or angry or whatever and I might make a mistake _or_ do brilliantly in spite of all of that.


----------



## Starman (May 20, 2006)

Just out of morbid curiousity, what exactly do I know about Viserys' combat prowess? I just don't want to walk around assuming that he doesn't know the sharp end of a sword from his ass when he's actually a well-known warrior or something.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 20, 2006)

He knows the sharp end of a sword, but whether or not he can put the sword in the right spot is another matter. Of course the last time you fought him you wallopped him and gave him a number of bruises. Something no else dared do to him, becuase they were afraid he or the King might retaliate.


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

"I am the best!"


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

I should kill your character for that insult. Gastone is a punk!!!!


----------



## Starman (May 21, 2006)

I can't believe you'd say that about Gaston. That's just not right. Look at him.






That's a man's man right there. Certainly not a punk. You're lucky he's not here. He'd call you out and stomp on you for awhile.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 21, 2006)

You think Jamie was hurt bad ..... hmmm ideas, ideas.


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2006)

Sorry I haven't got a post up. I've had trouble thinking of exactly what I want to do and say. I'll get something up in the next couple of days, though.


----------



## Widowmaker (May 28, 2006)

Not a problem. Things happen, take your time. It's better to have something you like rather than being rushed and saying the wrong thing.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

Since Chapter 1 has ended I figure here was a good spot to hand out experience. There has been a lot and I know in game time it has been only 3 days. 

But I feel the learning curve was great, contacts were made, and the roleplaying was awesome.

Using the rules I came to a total of 4975 XP. Since that puts you only 25 XP from 6th Level I will award an additional 25 XP. So that gives you 5000 XP. Welcome to 6th Level!

Update your character and let me know what you did.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

Woot! 

Keep up the great GMing. This game has been awesome. And I'm not saying that because I gained a level. The game really has been great.


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you have a problem with me taking a level of Commander? Or should I stick with Man-at-Arms for now?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

I think we spoke once about it before, I have no problem with you taking a level of commander. I think the class fits rather well and I like it.


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wanted to make sure. I'll update Karrwin soon, then, with a level of Commander.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

Not a problem.


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is the updated Karrwin.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

I am trying to give each of your NPC advisors an area of expertise. What do you think?

Any NPC you would like to see more or have there role changed?

Anything else you have in mind?


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

Can't think of anything. I think they're fine. Although that does remind me of one thing. I was looking back through the IC thread and I noticed a face that hasn't shown up in awhile.

Thom Snow. I know I forgot about him. Did you?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

I guess I did. I am looking back through the IC thread and I cannot find him. 

This sounds bad as the GM, but I guess I spaced him. 

Who is he?


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2006)

He was the bodyguard who followed me around for a little while. He's way back at the beginning. I think he disappears after the first day of the tournament. I wouldn't worry about it; it's actually funny.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 30, 2006)

I found him now. I guess I was trying to flesh out some of the minor characters. I will see what I can do about adding him back in.


----------



## Starman (Jul 4, 2006)

So, we get to try out the combat system. Is this where we find out that, yes, it is very deadly and Karrwin ends up dying ignominiously in an alley of King's Landing?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Could be! They say the system is very deadly. I guess we will see. 2 to 1 odds should make it interesting.


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

Eh, I'm not worried. I'm as cool as Gaston, remember?


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I have told you about references to Gaston!!!!


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm assuming the quote about staying on my feet means I made my Shock check, correct? It would get bad, if I didn't.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes that is correct. Like I said I could not link all the rolls so I just made the post rather quick.


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, no problem.


----------



## Starman (Jul 6, 2006)

I can see how high Str warriors are at a huge advantage over weaker foes. The more often you can make someone roll a Shock check, the more likely they are to fail. Not to mention, of course, people don't have many hit points, anyway, so you whittle them down that much more quickly.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, but at the same time I have been looking at a few of the feats and anything that gives a bonus to hit or bonus to defense rolls is good. Along with a bonus to damage.

It is quite vicious and quite deadly.


----------



## Starman (Sep 3, 2006)

Whoops. I've been so busy, that I've been flying in and skimming the last few updates. I didn't even realize that Tyler had been sent with me until this latest post. I better read things more carefully or I'm liable to really screw something up. Heh.


----------



## Starman (Sep 3, 2006)

I almost forgot to mention that I am still really enjoying this game. You've done a great job. I know I've been slow about updating lately, but school has kept me occupied. Sorry. 

I hope you are still enjoying it.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah I am still enjoying it alot. I figured you were busy with school and life. No big deal! The nice thing about a solo game is that we can control the pace. Post when you feel comfortable. And if need be we can always take a break and come back.


----------



## Starman (Oct 14, 2006)

I just read the latest IC post.

Bastard.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 16, 2006)

No Respect! I get no respect. What you didn't think you were going to get away that easy!!!


----------



## Starman (Oct 17, 2006)

Why not? I am the best!


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 17, 2006)

Not this again. I forsee the end of a game, the death of Karrwin Stark. Muhhaaa


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2006)

You can't kill the man who is the best! I just proved I am!


----------

